# The Official Magic Training Camp thread



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

It's Media Day!!! http://www.nba.com/magic/news/06trainingcamp.html

http://images.sportsline.com/u/gettyimages/photos/72035471_FM001_Magic_Media_100219_lower.jpg

http://images.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/FLJR103100217_lower.jpg

http://images.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/FLJR102100217_lower.jpg

http://images.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/FLJR101100216_lower.jpg


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

> The Orlando Magic have signed two free agents as they head into training camp this week at the University of North Florida in Jacksonville.
> 
> With the signing of Jackie Manuel and Kasib Powell, the Magic roster stands at 17.


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...gicbrief100206,0,6772322.story?coll=orl-magic

Manuel is a defensive player, so look out for him because he has a chance. He is basically a Trevor Ariza type.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

ralaw said:


> http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...gicbrief100206,0,6772322.story?coll=orl-magic
> 
> Manuel is a defensive player, so look out for him because he has a chance. He is basically a Trevor Ariza type.



Right now we've got too many guys at SG/SF I think for Manuel to make the team this year. With Dooling/Redick/Bogans/Hill/Hedo/Ariza all there I can't see him making it. But he is real solid defensively so I could see him making an NBA team at some point.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

ralaw said:


> http://images.sportsline.com/u/ap/photos/FLJR102100217_lower.jpg


I want THIS picture!


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

> *Magic eager to prove they've improved*
> Brian Schmitz | Sentinel Staff Writer
> Posted October 3, 2006
> 
> ...


More in LINK


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm glad that the Magic are playing with a chip on their shoulder. They still feel like they have something to prove and they do. They have to prove that all the doubters shouldn't doubt... writers are retarded... and that they need to prove the Magic's losing days are over. From the articles that i have read, the Magic are looking great in camp already and Darko and Howard have shown that the world tournament has helped them development a great deal. Howards post moves have apparently gotten better and he is a lot quicker making decisions and going up strong to the basket... and he has also been working on his short range jump shot.... and Darko has shown that he can be an aggressive player as well as finesse. Darko has been playing GREAT defense so far in camp. Hopefully everyone will continue to mesh and build on what they have collectively learned. It is obviously early and I'm really eager to watch preseason... 

Do you guys know if they televise preseason games with the NBA Package? (i have digital cable and buy the NBA Package)


Here is a link for training camp notes from Day 1:http://www.nba.com/magic/news/Glass_Half_Full-148674-800.html


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> During drills, Howard, who worked on his shooting this summer, hit six of eight jumpers from the free-throw line and baseline areas.


..


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn, Darko looks big.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Darko is reportedly at about 270lbs right now.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

JNice said:


> Darko is reportedly at about 270lbs right now.


He stepped off the scale after scrimmage the other day at 276.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

darko looks so much respectable with dark hair. that blond... :shakehead:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

JNice said:


> Darko is reportedly at about 270lbs right now.



that almost sounds like too much weight.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

rainman said:


> that almost sounds like too much weight.



Unless he's gained a ton since the WBC he should be fine. He looked good there.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> Darko is reportedly at about 270lbs right now.


Dwight's around the same weight. I can't think of a bigger combination in the NBA.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Dwight's around the same weight. I can't think of a bigger combination in the NBA.


Shaq and Stanley Roberts?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Some notes from training camp on OrlandoMagic.com



> Yes, folks. Grant Hill was present at the first day of camp and participated the entire time. Were there any signs of Grant holding back or not going at it 100 percent? None. Grant looked like the same All-Star calibur player we've seen over the years and went at it full steam.





> ARIZA FROM OUTSIDE: A number of comments have been made on how great Trevor Ariza could be if he developed a jumpshot. Though this is only practice, Trevor looked good from 15 feet and beyond. If that translates well into the season, that could become another ingredient the team adds to this year's arsenal. With Grant Hill sitting out for much of the evening session, Trevor got the opportunity to play with the first team (Howard, Nelson, Turkoglu and Battie).





> Dwight Finishing Strong: One of the most impressive things I've seen in the first couple days of training camp is how well Dwight is playing close to the basket. Perhaps all that summer training against Elton Brand, Chris Bosh and company really paid off. There doesn't seem to be any hesitation from Dwight on putting the ball on the floor, making a quick move and then getting to the rim. Dwight has had some stellar post moves against Darko Milcic, Tony Battie and Bo Outlaw in the first couple of days.





> Ariza From Outside: Ariza's jumpshot is looking better every day. During one stretch, Trevor hit back to back shots just inside the three point line along the baseline. He seems much more comfortable taking the outside shots than he did some eight months ago when he arrived from New York.





> Howard, wearing a bandage above his right eye from the stitches he received on Friday after colliding with teammate Jameer Nelson, scored 24 points, pulled down seven rebounds and had six blocks to pace the black squad. Howard's night included a 9-of-13 shooting performance from the field and 6-of-7 made from the charity stripe.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> It's Trevor Time
> Once raw as Sushi, Trevor Ariza is starting to cook.
> 
> Make no mistake that Orlando's six-foot, eight-inch, 21-year-old forward will play a key role in whatever success the Magic has this season.
> ...


..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> From Jason (10/5): Despite the expected improvements of other young players on the team, nothing is more central to the Magic's success this season than Dwight Howard continuing to take strides towards becoming a superstar. He made significant progress between his first two seasons. Can we expect to see significant progress in year three? If so, what parts of his game appear to be more developed during training camp? Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions!
> 
> GHF: GHF feels Dwight will continue in his development. First, he had a great summer as part of the Team USA program. He played organized basketball against great players daily. Dwight looks bigger, stronger, and has a good idea of what he wants to do offensively which is a far cry from when he made the jump from high school. He also needs to continue to work on the defensive end and learn what I call the Tony Battie-like veteran nuances of how to play the game. He also needs to continue to dominate from a rebounding perspective. He is one of a few players that I have ever seen who you feel can grab 15-20 boards a night. The thing I like the most is that he constantly works to improve. You can't say that about many 20-year-olds in this day and age.* Nothing can hold back this young Thundercat (Keyon Dooling's pet name for Dwight).*


lol at that last part ... Thundercat ... :biggrin:


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Dwight had 24 points and 6 blocks in the scrimmage. Darko had 8 points and 5 blocks. Good showing by both players, although Darko only hit 30% of his shots.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So is Redick really hurt again?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

HKF said:


> So is Redick really hurt again?


Yeah, I believe he's still injured. Foot this time.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

I don't think JJ is that injured, just the Magic are being extra cautious after the whole Grant Hill fiasco of the last few years.


----------

